# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Μετατροπή καναρινίσιου μίγματος για ιθαγενή: μια φιλότιμη πρόταση

## MacGyver

Όπως είχα αναφέρει σε άλλο θέμα (post #37 _Μίγμα σπόρων για καρδερίνες και άλλα μικρόσωμα ιθαγενή_), ήθελα να αντικαταστήσω το μίγμα της King major luxury που έδινα μέχρι σήμερα με ένα δικό μου μίγμα. Επέλεξα ένα γνωστό καναρινίσιο μίγμα σε κλειστή συσκευασία, πλούσιο σε κεχρί και πρόσθεσα ορισμένους λιπαρούς κυρίως σπόρους. Το τελικό μίγμα με ποσοστό περίπου 50% σε κεχρί μπορεί να είναι «εκτός ορίων» για τα όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ, αλλά έλαβα υπόψη μου την εποχή συντήρησης που διανύουμε, τις έξτρα λιχουδιές που δίνω σχεδόν καθημερινά, την ποιότητα και φυσικά τη μείωση της τιμής.

 Η διατροφή των πουλιών κατά την περίοδο του χειμώνα μπορεί να εμπλουτιστεί με επιπλέον ταΐστρες με καναβούρι, νίζερ και σουσάμι και από την άνοιξη και μετά το προτεινόμενο μίγμα να γίνει πιο πλούσιο για τις ανάγκες της επικείμενης αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου με λογική αύξηση της τιμής (πχ έξτρα καναβούρι, νίζερ με 3,5 € το κιλό).

Λοιπόν, η βάση του μίγματος είναι το Quiko canary breeder plus των 20 κιλών με 2  € το κιλό.  Από το μίγμα αυτό χρησιμοποιήσαμε τη μισή ποσότητα και η υπόλοιπη αποθηκεύτηκε για μελλοντική χρήση (μπορεί κάποιος να την δώσει στα καναρίνια του). Στα 10 κιλά της Quiko πρόσθεσα 5κιλά επιπλέον σπόρων, εκ των οποίων τα 2,5 κιλά ήταν καναβούρι. *Το τελικό μίγμα 15 κιλών με 3 € το κιλό* είναι:

48%     Κεχρί                            [7.300 γρ.]
19%     Καναβούρι                  [2.900 γρ.]
10%     Νίζερ                           [1.500 γρ.]
6%       Βρώμη                         [900 γρ.]
4%       Λινάρι                          [600 γρ]
3%       Ηλιόσπορος               [500 γρ]
2%       Λινάρι                                    [300 γρ]
2%       Ραδικόσπορος           [250 γρ.]
2%       Κία                              [250 γρ.]
2%       Καμελίνα                   [250 γρ.]
2%       Μαρουλόσπορος      [250 γρ.]

Όποιος επιθυμεί μπορώ να αναφέρω και τις υπόλοιπες ποσότητες σπόρων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν.

Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες από την παρασκευή και αποθήκευση. Δοκίμασα και το τεστ βύθισης σε ποτήρι νερού και παρατήρησα ότι αρχικά αρκετοί σπόροι βυθίστηκαν, αλλά με μια μικρή ανακίνηση του ποτηριού μετά από 2 λεπτά οι σπόροι που ήταν στην επιφάνεια ήταν ελάχιστοι (δεν ξέρω αν το έκανα σωστά και αν έπρεπε να περιμένω περισσότερη ώρα).

Θα σας ενημερώσω για την αποδοχή και περιμένω σχόλια, αν και οι τελικοί κριτές θα είναι οι … καταναλωτές !!!

*Πρώτες ύλες

*







*Αρχικό μείγμα



*

*Παρασκευή και αποθήκευση

*










*Δοκιμή "βυθίσματος"

*

----------


## jk21

Νωντα περιμενω με ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον , ποσο ποσοστο θα μενει απ το κεχρι (αν μενει ) οταν τελειωνουν εντελως οι λιπαροι σποροι .Εκει ειναι το στοιχημα .Αν πετυχεις ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο , δεν σε πειραζει που δεν ειναι ενισχυμενο . Αν ομως τελειωνουν αμεσα οι λιπαροι και δεν προχωρανε σημαντικα στο κεχρι , θα πρεπει να εχεις ακομα και τωρα , τουλαχιστον οταν ερχεται ασχημος καιρος , καποια απο τα εξτρα σπορια διαθεσιμα

----------


## IscarioTis

τι εκανες εκει ρε Νωντα.μπραβο ωρε παλικαρι  :Big Grin:

----------


## stefos

Όλα καλά αλλά διαφωνώ ως προς το κεχρί, θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ το ποσοστό.
Το νου σου γιατί έρχονται βροχές και κρύα και οι καρδερίνες τα λιπαρά σπόρια ψάχνουν πρώτα και αν 
δεν τα βρουν στρεσσαρονται

----------


## MacGyver

> τι εκανες εκει ρε Νωντα.μπραβο ωρε παλικαρι


Να σε κερασω λίγο όταν βρεθούμε?

----------


## MacGyver

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας. Εννοείται οτι δεν κάνω πειράματα και αν δω ότι περισσεύει το κεχρί θα συμπληρώσω λιπαρους άμεσα.

----------


## amatina

Κία, Καμελίνα, Μαρουλόσπορος, σε ξεχωριστή ταΐστρα χάνονται στο μίγμα. Βρώμη να την βγάλεις  από το μίγμα
Μία από τις κύριες ενώσεις του avena sativa είναι ένας πολυσακχαρίτης με το όνομα β-γλυκάνης, το οποίο έχει βρεθεί ότι καταστέλλει την παραγωγή χοληστερόλης   συχνά προκαλούν μειωμένη παραγωγή όλων των στεροειδών ορμονών https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21631511
Σε τρωκτικά  βρέθηκε ότι καταστέλλει σημαντικά το μέγεθος των όρχεων, μειώνει τα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης και αναστέλλει το ένζυμο 5-άλφα αναγωγάση και το DHT. Με άλλα λόγια, η β-γλυκάνη είναι ένα αντι-ανδρογόνο.

----------


## jk21

αν και η ερευνα σε πουλια (ορτυκια ) οχι ποντικια , δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχει καμμια ουσιαστικη διαφοροποιηση στην τεστοστερονη στη χρηση βρωμης 

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...hum_graveolens


εχεις την ιδια προταση για μη χρηση ετοιμων αυγοτροφων που ειναι πλουσιες σε σογια οπως γνωριζουμε ; 

γιατι οι ερευνες αυτες την ενοχοποιουν και αυτην 

http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/16/12/2795.long

http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/591.abstract


και μια για μειωση της γονιμοτητας σε ανθρωπους 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2721724/

* αν μπορουσες δωσε μας και την ερευνα που αναφερεις για τα τρωκτικα και τους ορχεις τους και την αλλη για τις στεροειδεις ορμονες  , γιατι ο συνδεσμος  που δινεις ειναι αλλη ερευνα μαλλον και καλα ειναι να εχουμε τα πληρη συμπερασματα εκεινων και οχι αυτης  .Kαθε τροφιμο εχει επιδραση στον οργανισμο , διαφορετικη αναλογα με το ποσο το παρεχουμε ...

----------


## IscarioTis

> Να σε κερασω λίγο όταν βρεθούμε?


Δεν θα ελεγα οχι,να δοκιμασω
Αμα εχουν γινει μεχρι τοτε οι τσουκνιδες θα σε κερασω και εγω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μερικά αποτελέσματα από την αποδοχή του μίγματος: 

Σε κάθε πουλάκι αντιστοιχούν 2 ταΐστρες και η τροφή αλλάζεται κάθε εβδομάδα. Μετά από 3-5 ημέρες έλεγχα την ποσότητα μην τυχόν και έχει τελειώσει ή μείνει μόνο κεχρί. Οι δύο καναρινούλες και τα μουλάκια το αποδέχτηκαν και κατανάλωσαν σχεδόν όλο το κεχρί ανάλογα με τα υπόλοιπα σπόρια. Ελάχιστο μείγμα που έμεινε το πέταξα.

Τα ιθαγενή έδειξαν προτίμηση στα υπόλοιπα κυρίως σποράκια αλλά έφαγαν και κεχρί. Παραθέτω μερικές εικόνες πριν το καθάρισμα και μετά, όπου σκέφτομαι να το συλλέξω και να το δώσω στις καναρινούλες την επόμενη φορά.





Πάντως όλα τίμησαν ιδιαίτερα τη βρώμη, το νίζερ, τον ηλιόσπορο και μετά το καναβούρι. Θα παρακολουθήσω και στη συνέχεια τις "προτιμήσεις" τους για να κινηθώ ανάλογα... Να συμπληρώσω ότι σχεδόν καθημερινά έχουν και χορταρικό (ραδίκι) και μια φορά τη βδομάδα και αυγό.

----------


## jk21

Νωντα να μην μενει μερα που στα ιθαγενη δεν θα υπαρχουν λιπαροι επαρκεις για την ημερα σποροι . Τα ιθαγενη ειναι ικανα να μεινουν νηστικα αν δεν θεωρουν οτι ο σπορος που θα φανε , δεν θα τα χορτασει στην ποσοτητα που θα φανε . Δυσκολη περιοδος η φθινοπωρινη (ειδικα οταν ξεκινουν τα κρυα ) για να ρισκαρεις .Πολυ πιο ευκολη το καλοκαιρι μεσα στην πτερορια απο οτι τωρα . Βλεπω οτι τρωνε ελαχιστο κεχρι ...

----------


## johnrider

Eγω το φοβαμαι να υπαρχει τροφη για μια βδομαδα στην ταΐστρα. Aλλαγη μερα παρα μερα  η τουλαχιστον εως 2 ημερες.

----------


## jk21

Εγω αυτο το διαστημα (χωρις να αφαιρω τους αμυλουχους αν μενουν ) προσθετω ακομα και δευτερη φορα λιπαρους μεσα στην ημερα και συνηθως 1-2 ωρες πριν κουρνιασουν , για να πηγαινουν τη νυχτα χορτατα

----------


## ndlns

Ναι τα άτιμα, τσακίζουν μόνο το καναβούρι. Εγώ συμπληρώνω καθημερινά καναβούρι και τα υπόλοιπα κάθε τρεις μέρες αλλαγή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν αναφερεσαι σε καναρινια , ναι ειναι φυσιολογικα και σε αυτα αυτη την περιοδο να θελουν να αποθηκευσουν λιπος αλλα προσεχε γιατι το κανουν πολυ ευκολα .Αν δεις οτι συσσωρευουν αρκετο , θελει προσοχη και σχετικη διαιτα μετα (σταδιακη γιατι ερχεται και χειμωνας )


Σε καρδερινες (τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα τις balcanica )  οποιος εχει πουλια με λιπος αρκετο , που εμεινε και την ανοιξη , πολυ θα ηθελα να τα δω .Στις καρδερινες οχι μονο το κανναβουρι , που ξερετε ποσο το εκτιμω αλλα και τα νιζερ και ηλιοσπορος ειναι φουλ αναγκαια για το ενστικτο αποθηκευσης λιπους που εχουν αυτο το διαστημα (περισσοτερο και απο μεσα Γεναρη )

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω ειχα βρει καπου οτι πρεπει να αλλαζουμε την τροφη καθε 24 ωρες.
Αρα εγω που αλλαζω καθε μερα με νεο φαγητο και καθαριζω τς ταιστρες και τς πλενω πρεπει να θεωρουμε υπρεπροστατευτικος?  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν και ξεφευγουμε λιγο απο το θεμα ....

η ταιστρα αν δεν εχει κουτσουλιες , δεν χρειαζεται καποιο πλυσιμο .Μια στις τοσες που πλενεις γενικα τα σκευη σου .Η ταιστρα που εχει αυγοτροφη , ειδικα αν ειναι αυγοτροφη με υγρασια , θελει τακτικοτατο καθαρισμο

την  τροφη που δεν τρωει ενα πουλι σε μια μερα (συνηθως αμυλουχοι μη λιπαροι σποροι ) δεν πρεπει να την αφαιρουμε αλλα να συμπληρωνουμε με το κανονικο μιγμα , τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα καναρινια , για να μην τρωνε παντα τους λιπαρους .Το ιδιο και στα ιθαγενη αλλα να φροντιζουμε να υπαρχουν παντα λιπαροι μεσα  , που να ειναι τουλαχιστον το 60 % της ημερησιας ποσοτητας που τρωνε τα πουλια μας σε μια μερα και αν σε 2-4 μερες περιμενουμε να χαλασει ο καιρος (και πριν να χαλασει ) να ειναι ακομα περισσοτεροι .Ομως να μην φευγει το κεχρι που μενει απο την ταιστρα ! απλα αν συσσωρευτει πολυ , τοτε να προσεχουμε να μην καλυπτερι εντελως τους λιπαρους σπορους και δεν τους βρισκουν τα πουλια

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, Δημήτρη, για καρδερίνες μιλούσα. Ο γείτονάς μου παράτησε εντελώς την εκτροφή και μου χάρισε μια, μαζί με ένα καρδερινοκάναρο πολυβόλο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ευχαριστώ για τις γνώμες και τις συμβουλές σας, όλες καλοδεχούμενες.

Το μείγμα μου το χαρακτήρισα "φιλότιμο" γιατί πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια καλή βάση και με τις κατάλληλες προσθήκες ανά εποχή να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες των πτηνών και τις δικές μου... Αυτή η πρόταση έγινε μετά την πτερόρροια και πριν μπει ο χειμώνας και πιστεύω ότι από πλευράς ποιότητας σπόρων είναι πολύ καλό. Από οικονομικής άποψης, είναι στα 3€ και με συμπύκνωση σε καναβούρι, νίζερ με 3,5€/κιλό, η τιμή του θα κυμαίνεται στα 3,2-3,3 € το κιλό. Βέβαια, με επιπλέον προσθήκες πιο "ακριβών" σπόρων (περίλλα, σουσάμι, ηλιόσπορο) η τιμή δε θα ξεπεράσει τα 4 €.

Το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται είναι ότι όταν έχεις 20 κιλά συσκευασμένη τροφή, όσο την αραιώνεις, τόσο περισσότερη ποσότητα τελικού μείγματος θα έχεις και αν δεν τη μοιράζεσαι, αναγκαστικά θα την έχεις περισσότερο χρόνο με ότι συνεπάγεται στην ποιότητα των σπόρων από την αποθήκευσή του. 

Στο δια ταύτα, μετά από τον σημερινό έλεγχο παρατήρησα ότι για τα ιθαγενή απαιτείται συμπλήρωμα με λιπαρούς σπόρους (έπιασε και κρύο και δεν το ρισκάρουμε), ενώ για τα μουλάκια και τις καναρινούλες νομίζω ότι μέχρι στιγμής πάμε καλά σε αποδοχή. Θέλω να δω και προτίμηση ανά σπόρο ώστε να καταλήξω στο τέλος τόσο σε σύσταση όσο και σε ποσοστά. 

Να ρωτήσω με την ευκαιρία, δίνεται το ίδιο μείγμα σε μούλους και σε ιθαγενή? Λογικά μπορούν να τραφούν με περισσότερο "καναρινίσιο" μείγμα αλλά το ακολουθείτε? Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## jk21

Το μιγμα Νωντα , αν οπως λες αποτελει βαση και βολευει καποιον μια χαρα απο θεμα αγορας ,* ειναι μια χαρα* αρκει οπως ειπες , να υπαρχουν σε κρισιμες περιοδους σε υπερεπαρκεια εξτρα λιπαροι ζητουμενοι σποροι ακομα και σε μεμονωμενες ταιστρες (ισως και καλυτερα ετσι )

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ Νώντα δίνω το ίδιο σε μουλο και καρδερίνα, χωρίς να έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία. Πάντως μια χαρά ζωηρό το βλέπω και το μουλάκι, έχω καιρό να το πιάσω για να δω λίπος όμως... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κατι κανανε με την τροφη Νωντα ε?



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Φαίνεται ότι την τίμησαν. ... το θεμα είναι πόσο κεχρι εχει μείνει, ώστε σε επόμενη παρτίδα μείγματος να χαμηλωσουμε το ποσοστό του. Είναι κάποιος σπόρος που δε δοκίμασαν καθόλου?

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα τα δικα μου δεν πολυ τρωνε το κεχρι οπως θα ειδες :Ρ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

*Προετοιμασία νέου μείγματος για τη νέα αναπαραγωγική περίοδο
*
Σε συνδυασμό πάντα με τις κατάλληλες προσθήκες σταδιακά σε αυγό, αυγοτροφή, φρούτα, λαχανικά, σκέφτομαι να αντικαταστήσω το προηγούμενο μείγμα. Οι λόγοι είναι προφανείς: μείωση της ποσότητας σε κεχρί (και αλλαγή εταιρίας) και μικρότερη τελική ποσότητα για καλύτερη φρεσκάδα.  

Ως βάση σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω την _«Manitoba T3 Platino Για Καναρίνια Χρώματος Με Περίλλα 5kg»_ με προσθήκη 5 κιλών λοιπών σπόρων, ώστε το τελικό μείγμα να είναι 10 κιλά. 

Το συσκευασμένο καναρινίσιο μείγμα περιέχει: Kεχρι Καναδά 67%, νιζερ 13%, περιλλα 7%, καναβουρι, Χρυσος λιναροσπορος, με τιμή 15,50 € (περίπου 3€ το κιλό)

Έστω (λέω έστω γιατί δε δίνει ποσοστά κανναβουριού και λιναρόσπορου, αλλά είναι μικρότερα του 7%) ότι είναι: 
67% κεχρί – 3.350 γρ
13% νίζερ – 650 γρ
7% περίλλα – 350 γρ
7% καναβούρι – 350 γρ 
6% Χρυσός λιναρόσπορος – 300 

*Το παραπάνω μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε αυτό*:
*33,5 % κεχρί* χωρίς προσθήκη
*5 %* *βρώμη,* προσθήκη 500 γρ *(1 €)*
*23,5 % καναβούρι*, προσθήκη 2.000 γρ *(7 €)*
*16,5 % νίζερ*, προσθήκη 1.000 γρ* (3,5 €)*
*5 % ηλιόσπορο,* προσθήκη 500 γρ* (3,5 €)*
*3,5 % Περίλλα*, χωρίς προσθήκη
*3% Χρυσός λιναρόσπορος*, χωρίς προσθήκη
*2,5 % Μαρουλόσπορος*, προσθήκη 250 γρ* (3,5 €)*
*2,5 % Κία*, προσθήκη 250 γρ *(2,2 €)*
*2,5 % Καμελίνα*, προσθήκη 250 γρ* (2 €)*
*2,5 % Παπαρουνόσπορο*, προσθήκη 250 γρ *(1,8 €)*

*Θα έχουμε σύνολο 10 κιλά μείγματος με 40 €, δηλαδή 4 €/κιλό.
*
Οι μικροί σπόροι σκέφτομαι να μπουν σε ξεχωριστεί ταϊστρα (πχ αυγοθήκη) για να μη χαθούν στο μίγμα και να παρατηρήσω αποδοχή σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα. Ο υπολογισμός είναι εύκολος αν ζυγίσω την ποσότητα του μίγματος στις ταΐστρες (πχ 90 γραμμάρια και 10 γραμμάρια οι μικροί σπόροι χωριστά). Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορώ να τροποποιήσω και αυτό το δευτερεύον μείγμα εύκολα (λόγω αποδοχής ή μείωσης κόστους) και τυχόν προσθήκη άλλων σπόρων όπως σουσάμι. 

Αναμένω τα σχόλια σας πριν το εγχείρημα  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την παροχή των μικρών σπόρων χωριστά, γιατί μπορεί να μην τους προτιμάνε και να πάνε χαμένοι. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να τους ζυγίζεις...
Τα υπόλοιπα μια χαρά ακούγονται, αλλά έχω μια απορία :
Από τον Οκτώβριο τα πουλάκια σου έφαγαν 20 κιλά τροφή; Αυτή που είχες φτιάξει τι θα την κάνεις; Δεν είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένη; Εκτός αν είχες παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στους σπόρους και θες επειγόντως να τους αλλάξεις... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> ... αλλά έχω μια απορία :
> Από τον Οκτώβριο τα πουλάκια σου έφαγαν 20 κιλά τροφή; Αυτή που είχες φτιάξει τι θα την κάνεις; Δεν είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένη; Εκτός αν είχες παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στους σπόρους και θες επειγόντως να τους αλλάξεις...


Δεν πήγε χαμένη... η μισή σχεδόν ποσότητα δόθηκε και έχω ακόμη 3-4 κιλά. Αλλά τα παιδιά του Ζεβεδαίου πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν...

Το άτομο που πήρε το υπόλοιπο μείγμα παρατήρησε όπως και εγώ πολύ καλή αποδοχή σε καναρίνια, αλλά αρκετό κεχρί να περισσεύει στα ιθαγενή. Γι' αυτό θέλω να δοκιμάσω και άλλη μάρκα συσκευασμένου μείγματος.

----------


## jk21

Να προσθετες και καφε περιλλα που ειναι φθηνη ( 6.5 το κιλο σχεδον ) και λιγο παραπανω ηλιοσπορο ισως  ... Εγω θα ηθελα συνολο λευκη καφε περιλλα σε ενα 10 % τουλαχιστον και αντε 8 με 10 % ηλιοσπορο .Τον ζητουν στα κρυα ! Ισως και πριν απ το νιζερ και το κανναβουρι , γιατι σε ενα σπορο που σπανε , εχουν αρκετη ψυχα  .Εκτος αν δινεις εκτακτα σε τετοιες καιρικες συνθηκες , ποσοτητα να τελειωνει αυθημερον , απο καλης ποιοτητας αποφλοιωμενο (οχι αμφιβολης ) . Σουσαμακι πριν και μετα τις γεννες για ασβεστιο ισως ...


Να δοκιμασεις φυτρικοτητα σε χυμα μιγμα τ3 platino για να σιγουρευτεις για την ποιοτητα . Δεν εχω γνωμη  γιατι δεν εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## MacGyver

Τελικά φτιάξαμε το παρακάτω μείγμα:

Από την _«Manitoba T3 Platino Με Περίλλα»_ πήρα 5 κιλά και με προσθήκη 5 κιλών λοιπών σπόρων, φτιάξαμε μείγμα 10 κιλών με τελική περιεκτικότητα:
*33,5 % κεχρί*
*23,5 % καναβούρι*
*16,5 % νίζερ*
*5 % ηλιόσπορο ψιλό (ήθελα 10% αλλά δεν είχε το κατάστημα)*
*8,5 % Περίλλα* *καφέ* 
*5% περίλλα λευκή*
*8% Χρυσός λιναρόσπορος*

Το κόστος του τελικού μείγματος είναι περίπου στα 3,3 €/κιλό και μικρότερο από την αρχική εκτίμηση, γιατί τα "ακριβά" σποράκια θα είναι σε ξεχωριστή μικρή ταΐστρα.









Και εννοείται ότι μένει το κεχρί...

----------

